# terribly slow access to shared folders and files over wireless lan.



## nevillmehta (May 3, 2014)

Dear All Experts,

Kindly help me as i am facing issue in very slow access to network files and folder.

I have a customer who has 10 pc and 2 laptops.
Customer older environment was wired Lan in which all pc were connected to Switch through Lan Cable.

Customer office recently went for renovation so they shifted there office temporary to a rented apartment for 1 month.

So i Suggested for wireless networking as it would be easy and cable free.

I purchased ASUS DSL12NU Router as customer wanted to share internet from 3G dongle.

So I configured the router from Internet sharing through 3G dongle, and Assign DHCP IP to pc and laptop connected through wireless lan.

Customer has windows xp sp3 installed on all desktop computers.Wireless adapter of Netgear has been installed.

Customer all pc are connected to each other in Workgroup environment. 

They Have made 1 pc as server and on that pc all files are kept in shared folder, which are accessed by client on their individual pc.

Wireless lan is working and all pc are connected to each other, but the issue is very slow opening of file on shared drives. slow saving of files over network, slow print response on network printing. 
Data transfer speed of maximum 100 kbps is noticed by me during whole day observation.

It takes too long for a network shared folder to open and then to open sub folders and files.


I have done following troubleshooting but it did not help to boost performance.
I changed default channel from 5 to 8 , 2 and 10 
switched to wifi data rate of 802.11n ( on pc it showed connectivity of 72mbps but no improvement in network performance.)
made host file entries for shared drives 

After spending whole day of at customer premises still i was not able to improve network performance.

Kindly guide me with appropriate solution.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

In my experience, not as a professional, I find 3G dongles to be the limiting factor and very slow.


----------



## Jonny_Winter (May 3, 2014)

Hello there,

Have you tried sharing a folder with some sub-folders (including content) from a different PC? If, after mapping the share on other computers, you still experience slow folder access then you can cross off it being a specific PC problem.

Update us on how you get on.

Jonny.


----------



## nevillmehta (May 3, 2014)

I have tried accessing shared folder from another pc also. it also functions slowly.

Drive Mapping also tried. if makes slight difference but not working as expected.

Dear Partner03,

3G dongle is for internet sharing. we dont have much issue is accessing internet. Main issue is we are getting delay while opening/ Saving files in shared folders over local network.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi nevillmehta,

Are you using Gig switches(managed or unmanaged) in your network? How about the network cables? Are they at least Cat5e's or higher? It will also help if the Network Cards on each computer supports 1000Mbps. All of these hardware specs play a big role on the network as far as file sharing/transferring is concern.


> Main issue is we are getting delay while opening/ Saving files in shared folders over local network.


----------

